# Best Youtube Wrestling Channels



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

BiggestJapan - posts full BJW matches
ProWrestlingAARK - full NOAH matches
KingsRoadJapan - AJPW matches
PWO/PRIME Wrestling used to post full episodes of their TV show on youtube but it seems they removed them all


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/wwefannation


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

enlightenedone9 said:


> After sifting through some YouTube wrestling from this year, some match reviews are going to be posted, I've come to discover that I couldn't look through Dean's list without it eventually telling me I couldn't do that anymore so now I'm off to find great YouTube wrestling by myself but hopefully some people can help. I'm looking for wrestling channels that release wrestling matches on a somewhat regular basis. That could mean weekly, monthly, bi-monthly, or simply after a show. The channel could release episodes or single matches. The channel could be promotion specific or just a guy who goes to shows and tapes footage and puts it on YouTube. I'm fine with it being a wrestler specific channel ala Dean Allmark. Try to avoid Puro channels since I am subscribed to all the channels I think I need. If you think you have found a little known channel feel free to post it. I'm okay with you shilling for a promotion. If you do post a channel just give me some idea of what stuff is on that channel (wrestlers, episodes, style, ect.). Thanks in advance.


All pro wrstling does full episodes. APW on YouTube.

I like championship wrestling from Hollywood. Only post on their website though. 

I'm more interested in promotions that post full episodes on the Internet. There was one I saw in Iowa or Idaho ...

But I can't remember the name, only saw one episode. 

Does anyone know about other promotions that post their tv show on their website? I'm looking for full episodes.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

So far I've found: 
-WXW from Florida
-Midnight Mayhem at retrokiddo42
-WWC from Purta Rico releases episodes at WWCPRTV
-Metro Pro Wrestling
-NWA Smoky Mountain at cwnews
Those promotions and accounts all provide full episodes of wrestling. I haven't actually seen much of any of them so I can't say anything about the quality of them.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

enlightenedone9 said:


> So far I've found:
> -WXW from Florida
> -Midnight Mayhem at retrokiddo42
> -WWC from Purta Rico releases episodes at WWCPRTV
> ...


Wow, I feel like a kid on Christmas. Thanks man. 

Hope you like the APW,mthey got some good ideas sometimes. Love the venue. I believe it is a garage...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

There are many lucha channels:

LuchaLibreDeMexico
WarriorsX2000
RobViper93
LoVeR iCe
LuchaLibreDelPasado
wrestlingaaa
luchalibreaaatv
VideosOficialesCMLL
dtuoficialextremos
LuchaLibreNation
thecubsfan

Traditional Championship Wrestling also post full shows at TCWWrestling.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> There are many lucha channels:
> 
> LuchaLibreDeMexico
> WarriorsX2000
> ...


I really like AAA but can't get them here. 

I'll check out the channel though. i'lll check the others. Thanks.

WXW was just a promo show but it had some moments. 

That thick Samoan chick is hot, man ...


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

TCW stop posting new episodes due to international contracts.

TheCubsFan post everything new of lucha libre. CMLL,AAA and IWRG. Weekly tv shows

Krizull post new NWA-SAW

TheBookerTROW post his promotion weekly shows

KCMetroPro post Metro Pro Wrestling which feature a weekly 1 hour show with some of the top indy guys like Colt.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

I am not hating metro pro wrestling. 

Check it out ya'll...

http://metrowrestling.com/index.html

I should mention, the video is on the home page, it's a you tube video, full episode of the TV show ...

fast foward to the 40 minute mark for a fun promo, then go back and watch the matches. 

I won't lie, they're not great, but I like it. Production is good, love the venue. 

Rec centers > Gymnasuims 

And I love the commentary team!


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

You've probably either subscribed to it already - or written it off because it's Lucha - but I cannot stress how easily accessible Cubsfan makes lucha libre.

If anyone is to subscribe, and unless they're that serious about the medium insofar they'll watch every show or are able to keep up with storylines/news elsewhere, then I suggest using his website, too. Read through his posts, but most specifically pay attention to his show reviews/recaps. They'll point you in the direction of any must see matches.

Would you count threads? I realise you're wanting to take your own leap in findind new material, but this thread has opened me up to so many new names and promotions.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Rah said:


> You've probably either subscribed to it already - or written it off because it's Lucha - but I cannot stress how easily accessible Cubsfan makes lucha libre.
> 
> If anyone is to subscribe, and unless they're that serious about the medium insofar they'll watch every show or are able to keep up with storylines/news elsewhere, then I suggest using his website, too. Read through his posts, but most specifically pay attention to his show reviews/recaps. They'll point you in the direction of any must see matches.
> 
> Would you count threads? I realise you're wanting to take your own leap in findind new material, but this thread has opened me up to so many new names and promotions.


That thread is sorta what I am using as the reasoning for the thread here. I found a lot of matches, promotions, and wrestlers I would have never found anyway else, except maybe Seabs reviewing them, but once I saw some of his pimped matches from it I wanted to go off and attack some of this stuff myself. And I have seen theCubsfan name mentioned SO many times but it never occured to me that he had a YouTube channel. Thanks for that. Consider that subscribed.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tvluchadelpasado?feature=watch

IWRG greatness


----------



## Suede Thompson (Dec 4, 2012)

Check out Adrenaline Unleashed from Las Vegas

Youtube.com/AUwrestlingLasVegas

The channel has matches, promos from the wrestlers as well as the monthly show 'Siphoned'

The roster has the likes of Ares, Martin Casaus, Eric Watts, Allison Danger, The Ballard Brothers and many more great indy talent

Enjoy and feel free to message me any questions as I am a full time worker for AU


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Rah said:


> You've probably either subscribed to it already - or written it off because it's Lucha - but I cannot stress how easily accessible Cubsfan makes lucha libre.
> 
> If anyone is to subscribe, and unless they're that serious about the medium insofar they'll watch every show or are able to keep up with storylines/news elsewhere, then I suggest using his website, too. Read through his posts, but most specifically pay attention to his show reviews/recaps. They'll point you in the direction of any must see matches.
> 
> Would you count threads? I realise you're wanting to take your own leap in findind new material, but this thread has opened me up to so many new names and promotions.


Got some AAA on there, very cool. I love that promotion. 



Suede Thompson said:


> Check out Adrenaline Unleashed from Las Vegas
> 
> Youtube.com/AUwrestlingLasVegas
> 
> ...


I will definently check that out thanks.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

RoosterSmith said:


> Got some AAA on there, very cool. I love that promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definently check that out thanks.


Did you just hijack my thread? DID YOU REALLY JUST HIJACK MY DAMN THREAD? hehe.

Towards Suede Thompson, I figured you'd do a little shill(don't mind it) so I already decided to subscribe and try it out. I thought I saw Ares in one of the matches and I had to take a double take and it blew my mind to see him. I'll be sure to check some stuff out.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

enlightenedone9 said:


> Did you just hijack my thread? DID YOU REALLY JUST HIJACK MY DAMN THREAD? hehe.
> 
> Towards Suede Thompson, I figured you'd do a little shill(don't mind it) so I already decided to subscribe and try it out. I thought I saw Ares in one of the matches and I had to take a double take and it blew my mind to see him. I'll be sure to check some stuff out.


It was a good thread ... had to try ... :gun:

Got to watch that Metro Pro Wrestling thing so I'm really psyched about the possibilities that can come from all these accounts...


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

WXW has the best name, but the show is just promotion. I like the style though, it looks like those might be fun shows. 

I love the somoan host, find her very attractive. She's a thick gal, but I'm kinda into that. And you don't see that many on TV unfortunatley. 

The Vegas won is also kind of cool, gotta love a six sided ring. but it's a bit boring, despite the use of storytelling. 

World Wrestling Council is a lot of fun. Carlito is clearly a hell of a talent, but I can see why it wouldn't work in the WWE, WWE needs to allow their heels to win clean, other wise you don't the right effect. 

so far metro pro wrestling comes out on top in my opinion. I'm currently watching the first 40 plus minute episode available on their youtube channel.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

You guys! you guys! 

Check out the first match. fromt this episode.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGYu62xc9Rw

Two words: Elevated DDT. 

"Finally these two losers have gold that isn't in their teeth." Great commentary team.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

could not find the AAA wrestling. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought I'd revive this thread because it's been super helpful for me personally. Turned me on to some cool wrasslin' from the indy scene. 

If you haven't checked out these promotions, I recommend them.

1. Portland Wrestling Uncut has Roddy Pipper walking around backstage being awesome. It's by far my favorite promotion right now. It's not all roses though, this promotion is responsible for what might be the worst promo ever shot in the history of Pro Wrestling. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUF1fRri4_8

Fast forward to the 19th minute of episode 6 and judge for yourself. Let me know if you've ever seen worst. This beats the Norton pancake story from the AWA any day of the week in my opinion. 

Youtube handle is Fox12Oregon, the handle of the fox affiliate of that city. 

2. I"m also big on Metro Pro Wrestling. Youtube handle, KCMetroPro 

3. WWCPRTV gets you the spanish language World Wrestling Council from Puerto Rico. 

Those are the big three but I'll also be trying out AUWrestingLasVegas, the Smokey MOuntain promotion, the ACW official website and a Youtube handle called TheCubsFan. These are promotions I've tried in the past but have not been to in a while. 

List you're own if you got 'em. The original purpose of this thread was to find good youtube channels but I"m also interested in promotions that have a weekly regional show that they post on their site.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

ECWonUTube-Rare ECW videos like old House show footage and shit, Great channel.

Theres one on Dailymotion that posts old ROH from back in the day forgot their name but another good channel.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> ECWonUTube-Rare ECW videos like old House show footage and shit, Great channel.
> 
> Theres one on Dailymotion that posts old ROH from back in the day forgot their name but another good channel.


House show stuff for Ecw sounds great. 

I'll have to check it. NWA smokey mountain had a good crowd this week. 2500. Didn't like the show though.

AUW had a unique venue. Roller hockey rink. Didn't like the show though. Liked the idea.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

A few good channels to watch more "obscure" Indy wrestling:

Complete DSCW/AIWF greatness (courtesy of Greg Hullender)
Good southern wrasslin' courtesy of Pierce (PWS/NEW/HCP/DSCW)
Ego Wrestling promotion's channel (everyobdy has some Vordell Walker love)


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok guys here is my suggestion.

Its Insane Championship Wrestling










http://www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline

Full worldwide episodes (on 8 just now with 9 coming soon).


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

muldwych said:


> Ok guys here is my suggestion.
> 
> Its Insane Championship Wrestling
> 
> ...


Is that the one in Scotland? Saw one show of theirs. Loved the guy in the fishnets. 

It's great to see a show that's more adult orientated. I'll sub to the channel. 

NEW turned out to be pretty cool in my opinion. From what I saw, that guy that does that channel does that for every show he goes to. Am I right about that? Awesome. 

I still have to get around to the ECW stuff. Kicking myself for forgetting. 

Now, here's the big one! Did anyone see the new last episode of Metro Pro Wrestling!? Holy crap! This is the best episode I've seen in a while, might be their best. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj38vMxFb58

Can't recommend this enough. I don't know what I liked more, the drago match or the Miss Natural match. Totally crazy. I don't know how to say this delicately, but ******'s get slapped.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Just watched ICW World Wide. First episode. 

Saw a guy get tea bagged. 

I'm out ....

Of MY MIND WITH LAUGHTER! AWESOME!!!

I will be checking this out again!!!


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

This reminds me of before YouTube when promotions had internet shows that you had to download to your hard drive to watch. Makes me miss JAPW and IWS.

Especially when Homicide used to always yell "Jersey All Pro, Worldwide Bitches!"


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

T Man said:


> This reminds me of before YouTube when promotions had internet shows that you had to download to your hard drive to watch. Makes me miss JAPW and IWS.
> 
> Especially when Homicide used to always yell "Jersey All Pro, Worldwide Bitches!"


Missed out on that part of wresting's history. But yeah, it's probably like that. 

Muldwytch, can't thank you enough for ICW. NOt gonna lie, wrestling isn't great, but everything else is. I love the promotion. 

Never thought that the techno version of Madonna's "Like a Prayer" would make a good entrance song but I was wrong. Can't get it out of my head. Much better than Fandangoing. And that's saying something.


----------



## TCWfan (Mar 5, 2013)

TCW posts a new show Monday nights after RAW!


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

I like their production, TCW. I like some of their characters. I'll have to give them another look see. 

I remember thinking it was kind of dull but I never made it through a whole show.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Thought the ICW royal rumble, or Square Go, was better than WWE's this year. 

Makes you realize just how important having a good commentary team is. No offense to any other team out there, I don't think any of them are bad, but the ICW guys blow them all out of the water. 

Last two episodes were good but disappointed not to see my boy Grado. Just have to watch 7 and 8 and I'm up to date. 

Learning a lot of cool Scottish expressions like, "Passed around like a dildo at a fanny party." It really is a beautiful country.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

RoosterSmith said:


> Thought the ICW royal rumble, or Square Go, was better than WWE's this year.
> 
> Makes you realize just how important having a good commentary team is. No offense to any other team out there, I don't think any of them are bad, but the ICW guys blow them all out of the water.
> 
> ...


They posted 9 last night :cheer

Agree with the commentary, the guys have been doing a brilliant job.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

muldwych said:


> They posted 9 last night :cheer
> 
> Agree with the commentary, the guys have been doing a brilliant job.


I gotta watch 9. But otherwise, I'm all caught up. Damn, Save Wrestling Movement ...

How's SWA? Saw your blog, might try it out. 

Just watched Portland Wrestling Uncut. Might be the worst battle royal I've ever seen. Looking forward to next weeks title match. 

Question: are they skipping episodes? 19 and 21 aren't to be found anywhere but I don't think they're actually 19 and 21. I think they're episodes 18 and 20 but the numbering is wrong. 

Metro pro did it again with episode 116. Great match between perkins and Wyatt. The commentary is amazing. I forgot about Gough and Borchett when I made that comment about the ICW announcers. I put those four men on the same pedestal. Watch the Bull Schmidt, Ricky Reyes match to find out what I'm talking about. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4g2HshX0vs

I wonder if Japan really does have better homeless shelters. 

Got get around to TCW and the account above where the guy does NEW shows. 

Also don't wanna forget about NWA Smokey Mountain. They had 2500 fans a few weeks ago. That's no joke. But I'm not that big on the product.


----------



## TCWfan (Mar 5, 2013)

RoosterSmith said:


> I gotta watch 9. But otherwise, I'm all caught up. Damn, Save Wrestling Movement ...
> 
> How's SWA? Saw your blog, might try it out.
> 
> ...


Not a fan of Metro Pro on ANY level. I like NWA Smokey Mountain though. Love Matt Rhodes commentary. Best indy commentator IMO.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Tried watching TCW. WEird. on the surface, it has everything you think I would like. 

They're very storyline orientated. 

But I just can't get into. Something is off with the mic work of most of their talents. 

ICW continues to impress. 

TNA wrestling put on a good show last night. I don't praise that promotion that much but I gotta give credit where credit is do.


----------



## MissMeganBall (Mar 31, 2013)

PWR 
The Pro Wrestling Report
Think its called maxsports on youtube x


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

MissMeganBall said:


> PWR
> The Pro Wrestling Report
> Think its called maxsports on youtube x


Gotta check it out. What promotions do they discuss? 

Anyhoozle, Good to see the Bucky Boys as tag champs. Three way match was fun in ICW. Love Whiplash too. Love to hate him most of the time. 

Looking forward to the Heavyweight Championship match between Big Ugly and Exile in Portland Wreslting Uncut. Big Ugly, who hails from Mexican Samoa, has some nasty submissions. 

Looking to check out Ohio Valley on the horizon. Obviously RAW is on tonight but I've been off the WWE for the last few weeks. Most like, I'll check it out a half hour at a time for the next few days. thank God for the DVR...


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Rah said:


> A few good channels to watch more "obscure" Indy wrestling:
> 
> Complete DSCW/AIWF greatness (courtesy of Greg Hullender)
> Good southern wrasslin' courtesy of Pierce (PWS/NEW/HCP/DSCW)
> Ego Wrestling promotion's channel (everyobdy has some Vordell Walker love)


Plan to get caught up on some of these.


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

RoosterSmith said:


> Plan to get caught up on some of these.


Am going to check them out too


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

NWA smokey mountain is coming along nicely. That guy Rhodes IS good. He's damn good. 

A lot of title matches, some actually changed hands. 

Here's two new ones to this thread. One has a TV show, the other doesn't. But I think the one that doesn't put up most of the matches from it's last show. Maybe as some kind of a preview to entice people to come out to the show or buy some DVDs? 

The first promotion is another NWA promotion. NWA Anarchy. I'm not big on the NWA but I'll over look that if the promotion is any good. Anarchy is the heir to the long running wildside promotion. I understand it's some of the same guys running it and takes place in the same area. Can't remember where though. I Will check it out soon. Youtube channel is, ColeProMedia. You can watch their tv show there. 

The other promotion, the one that doesn't seem to have a weekly show is ECCW. Elite Canadian Championship Wrestling. Formerly, Extreme Canadian Championship Wrestling. Youtube is ECCWdotcom.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

How cool is it to see Ricky Morton going for the belt again? I think he could take it this time, I really do. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqFqh4ZRTcA

the episode of NWA Smokey Mountain was only so so though. I hate tournaments. here's the big one so far this week:

Portland wreslting uncut
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9WKmbDtkNk

Just a great episode all around. 

Loved the Exile interview. It's great to see the cream rising to the top in this promotion. Mr. Ooh La La and the Grappler do a good job playing their parts. The bigger promotions don't have enough cool managers. 

I'm kind of a freak for fashion when it comes to wrestling so it's good to see exile breaking up the green with the white boots and samoa joe tights. He might be a future champ and now he looks the part, I think. 

Azul Angel vs Ricky Gibson was fun but that is the worst mask i've seen since aldo montoya. the modified hurricanranna was fun. I like it when the moves don't go exactly as planned. 

Loved Colt Toombs and Patrick Large. Very entertaining team. They made a bet based around the time it took to beat their opponents. Large would have to buy drinks or Colt would have to introduce large to his sister. This is wrestling. Kind of. 

How did Patrick not break a hip on that top rope leg drop? 

Speaking about moves not going right, Large missed his "Tight Fit" twice in that match. Again, I don't mind it. There's something to be said about the unpredictability factor. 

I don't know what to call that crucifix powerbomb type manuever though that made for it. Sick. 

Fun fact: Buddy Rose trained Patrick Large. Did not know that. 

Hope to see more of Dylan Divine. Thank God there isn't a pysch eval in this business. 

Colt Toombs kipped up to catch DeMarcus James in a spine buster. Thoguht that was cool. DeMarcus walking the ropes also. 

Fun fact, the ref in that match was Wade Hess's son. Youngest in the business if I'm not mistaking. 

REspect to Josh Wilcox for stopping James from ramming Colt's head into the crows nest. Didn't expect that. 

Tag Team Title match featured a new team, Jonas Robinson, trained by Lance Storm and Jarel Nelson. Loved the fact that Jonas acknowledged the jackson five reference. 

Match was fantastic. The new team should be regulars in my opinion. despite their fashion sense. Bubba Blanchard's bubbaplex's are awesome, especially that sick sleeper/suplex combo. I think that guy's gonna be a heavyweight champ one day. he's just too cool! 

Jarel's spinning dropkick came out of nowhere, liked that. 

Gotta mention Jeremy's back elbow. Whatever you call that, looked great. 

And Exile destroyed the scab with a powerslam, spear combo very cool, in the main event. 

Commentary was awesome through out. I think Piper should do color but Josh is okay and Joe V is money on play by play and in interviews. 

Can't say enough good things about this promotion. MIght have to buy the Blanchard brother t-shirts.

Anyway, updating my Youtube channel list:

1. Metro Pro Wrestling
2. Insane Championship Wrestling
3. Portland Wrestling Uncut
4. Traditional Championship Wrestling
5. NWA Smokey Mountain 

No perticular order there.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, as I was happy to find some new companies on this site I wanted to submit some more international Companies - but couldn't get the job done as I first need 10 posts :-( That's just a little but disappointing if you want to give back something and you mustn't...


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> Well, as I was happy to find some new companies on this site I wanted to submit some more international Companies - but couldn't get the job done as I first need 10 posts :-( That's just a little but disappointing if you want to give back something and you mustn't...


I'm sure you can bang out a few quick posts here and there. Won't be too long. Interested to see what you got. 

Good to see this thread resurrected. This was how I found out about Metro Pro ... 

And now it's gone ... 

fpalm



Sorry, man. I'm gonna need a minute ...


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2013)

Im not sure if it has been mentioned yet. But I would suggest Beyond Wrestling. They post some great matches there from their shows. And have some great talents on the roster.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

well, it's quite a lot 

Sweden
GBG (Goeteborg Wrestling)
SWS (Svensk Wrestling Syd)
STHLM (Stockholm Wrestling)

Italy
ICW (Italian Championship Wrestling )
IWS (Italian Wrestling Superstar)
XIW (Xtreme Italian Wrestling)

Netherlands
PWH (Pro Wrestling Holland)
DPW (Dutch Pro Wrestling)

Portugal
Wrestling Portugal

Finland
FCF (Fight Club Finland)

Hungary
HCW (Hungarian Championship Wrestling)/hcwhungary[/URL]

Norway
NEW (Norsk Elite Wrestling)
NWF (Norsk Wrestling Forbund)

Ireland
PWU (Pro Wrestling Ulster)

Swiss
SCW (Swiss Championship Wrestling)

Israel
AWO (All Wrestling Organization)

Chile
CLL (Chile Lucha Libre)

Brasil
BWF (Brazilian Wrestling Federation)

Dominican Republic
DWE (Dominican Wrestling Entertainment)

Peru
LWA Peru

Just some..... I might find more anytime.... But it is funny to watch guys like Joe E. Legend or Tatanka all accross Europe, see John Morrison & Sabu in the Netherlands... maybe you like some of them?^^


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

And found additional crazy promotions:
Rockstar Pro - they combine Wrestling & Music and it's awesome to watch full episodes on YouTube
Vanguard Wrestling All-Star Alliance (VWAA)


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> well, it's quite a lot
> 
> Sweden
> GBG (Goeteborg Wrestling)
> ...





Magmadrag said:


> And found additional crazy promotions:
> Rockstar Pro - they combine Wrestling & Music and it's awesome to watch full episodes on YouTube
> Vanguard Wrestling All-Star Alliance (VWAA)


Cool man, I'll have to look into these. But maybe you could help me out and save me some time. 

Do any of these promotions post a show on these channels? And by show, I don't mean the occasional match, I mean episodes that air on TV somewhere. Or Episodes that are created to promote the next live event or DVD. 

I"m talking, commentary, matches, interviews, promos, storylines ... 

I'll have to plug through each one individually, but it might take me a while. I"m kind of pressed for time.


----------



## FBrizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't know of any...

But after viewing this thread I do.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

The Swedish ones show full PPV's, from Italy the XIW has a full season of there TV-Series (20 Episodes), PWH from Netherlands has also TV-Series, WP Portugal has at least one full PPV (don't remember if it is in their own channel. Norway NWF has a full series named "Tid for Deng", Israel AWO has full PPVs. Meanwhile I found some more PPVs of CCW (Celtic Championship Wrestling Ireland), NAG (Nueva Alianza Guerrera, Chile), ICW (Insane Championship Wrestling, Scotland), WAR (Wrestling And Respect, USA), WIF (Wrestling Is Fun - their PPV "Cruel Summer" is named "1-900_#WrestlingIs..." or something like this), Heroes Of Wrestling (the worst PPV in wrestling history), MWA (Mad Wrestling Association, Germany - they show 6 full PPVs on youtube but splitted in parts), ASL (Accion Sin Limites, Chile), GWF (German Wrestling Federation - Show Matches of their PPVs).... this actually is kind of a huge hobby for me - thanks to your list  I found a lot of that stuff simply by the search for "iPPV". and as i am "that cover guy", I created covers for a lot of the ippVs meanwhile (wrestlingcovers.weebly.com) and several promotions became interested in....


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> The Swedish ones show full PPV's, from Italy the XIW has a full season of there TV-Series (20 Episodes), PWH from Netherlands has also TV-Series, WP Portugal has at least one full PPV (don't remember if it is in their own channel. Norway NWF has a full series named "Tid for Deng", Israel AWO has full PPVs. Meanwhile I found some more PPVs of CCW (Celtic Championship Wrestling Ireland), NAG (Nueva Alianza Guerrera, Chile), ICW (Insane Championship Wrestling, Scotland), WAR (Wrestling And Respect, USA), WIF (Wrestling Is Fun - their PPV "Cruel Summer" is named "1-900_#WrestlingIs..." or something like this), Heroes Of Wrestling (the worst PPV in wrestling history), MWA (Mad Wrestling Association, Germany - they show 6 full PPVs on youtube but splitted in parts), ASL (Accion Sin Limites, Chile), GWF (German Wrestling Federation - Show Matches of their PPVs).... this actually is kind of a huge hobby for me - thanks to your list  I found a lot of that stuff simply by the search for "iPPV". and as i am "that cover guy", I created covers for a lot of the ippVs meanwhile (wrestlingcovers.weebly.com) and several promotions became interested in....


Oh, wow. Be careful what you wish for, Rooster ...

Okay. 

Looks like I got a lot of work cut out for me in the Other Wrestling TV show thread. 

But seriously, man. This is a great list and I'm sure I'll find some awesome promotions out of this. I just added. Rockstar and Vanguard yesterday. I'll definitely check one of those out tonight because I"m watching Smackdown on HULU tomorrow.

Proper Respects, sir.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

Victory is my next "YouTube-to-DVD" & Cover-Project. Will follow on my site within the next few days. The worst thing with a lot of the promotions is, that there is absolutely no info about: No matchlist, no name of the wrestlers and so on. Especially if they are not german or english, I don't understand any word :-( Some of the companies are really helpful on facebook-contacts, some even don't answer if you want to know more


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> Victory is my next "YouTube-to-DVD" & Cover-Project. Will follow on my site within the next few days. The worst thing with a lot of the promotions is, that there is absolutely no info about: No matchlist, no name of the wrestlers and so on. Especially if they are not german or english, I don't understand any word :-( Some of the companies are really helpful on facebook-contacts, some even don't answer if you want to know more


You mean, Victory Commonwealth Wrestling? yeah, I like it. 

You doing some kind of bootlegging or some such? Careful man, live by the petty crime, suffer a small fine by the petty crime ... 

I looked at the Italian ones, found nothing to fit the criteria for my thread. Same for two out of the three Swedish promotions. Although, that could be a regional lock thing. 

However, I watched the first fifteen minute of the Svensk Wrestling Syd and I was like, "Yeah, this is something I could get into. Awesome mohawk." That's a two hour show so I may have to watch it fifteen minutes at a time. Looks solid though.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Comin in here as a slick bastard and recommending my own channel Doradafan 


http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbApUvIHnqw9QcGxE3RwvcQ

If you like lucha.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

Poooh, after a long search, I finally got material of the Argentinia Promotion "100 % Lucha" - a lot of their TV-Episodes and full events are shown in the channel "ArgentinaEndemol"


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

DoradaFan said:


> Comin in here as a slick bastard and recommending my own channel Doradafan
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbApUvIHnqw9QcGxE3RwvcQ
> ...


What happened to your old channel?


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

DoradaFan said:


> Comin in here as a slick bastard and recommending my own channel Doradafan
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbApUvIHnqw9QcGxE3RwvcQ
> ...


_Damn, what a slick bastard_. 

Looks cool. I could get into some lucha. Let me know if you find any official channels that post their TV show anywhere. I'm not sure if this practice happens a lot in Latin America but WWC does it. Not sure if they count in the Caribbean but ...



Magmadrag said:


> Poooh, after a long search, I finally got material of the Argentinia Promotion "100 % Lucha" - a lot of their TV-Episodes and full events are shown in the channel "ArgentinaEndemol"


That should be cool.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> What happened to your old channel?


I couldn't upload videos longer than 10 min anymore because of copyright issues so i shut it down and created a new one.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

I expect big things out of Pro Wrestling Holland. Production is awesome. 

It's a shame their matches are edited but I guess sometimes it's better to keep the fans wanting more than leaving them had enough. 

Really cool promotion by the looks of it.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

RoosterSmith said:


> You doing some kind of bootlegging or some such? Careful man, live by the petty crime, suffer a small fine by the petty crime ...


It's never crime. I do this for myself (making everything from youtube on DVD), and after my designs, I share them with the companies. Some of them posted my creations meanwhile on facebook (like the AWO in israel), others asked me to created some more for them as they like it very much. I never sell any copies to anyone, I share it with the world as I am sure that a lot of other guys download from youtube and like pretty covers ;-)


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> It's never crime. I do this for myself (making everything from youtube on DVD), and after my designs, I share them with the companies. Some of them posted my creations meanwhile on facebook (like the AWO in israel), others asked me to created some more for them as they like it very much. I never sell any copies to anyone, I share it with the world as I am sure that a lot of other guys download from youtube and like pretty covers ;-)


That's pretty cool, man.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

Pooh, I didn't know that there are so many groups of NWA active again.... Combining the listins on facebook with researches on YouTube I found several episodes, matches or only promos of NWA's named: BOW, SAW, CIW, E.D.G.E., World Wide Wrestling, Greensboro, Midwest, Top Of Texas, Houston, Smoky Mountain (allready listed here), RAGE, CCW (Central States), Texoma, AWA, Intermountain, Mid South, ALT, FUW, Top Rope, IWR Utah, Atlanta, Fusion, Action, Gulfcoast....
I think if I'd search "a little" more, there might be several others NWA-Promotions. I got impressed and shocked at the same time as I thought that the big times of NWA are over... But it seems that a huge load of the indies are still anyhow "unified". I will take a look around at all of them....


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> Pooh, I didn't know that there are so many groups of NWA active again.... Combining the listins on facebook with researches on YouTube I found several episodes, matches or only promos of NWA's named: BOW, SAW, CIW, E.D.G.E., World Wide Wrestling, Greensboro, Midwest, Top Of Texas, Houston, Smoky Mountain (allready listed here), RAGE, CCW (Central States), Texoma, AWA, Intermountain, Mid South, ALT, FUW, Top Rope, IWR Utah, Atlanta, Fusion, Action, Gulfcoast....
> I think if I'd search "a little" more, there might be several others NWA-Promotions. I got impressed and shocked at the same time as I thought that the big times of NWA are over... But it seems that a huge load of the indies are still anyhow "unified". I will take a look around at all of them....


Do you mean, phew? Because it reads like you're messaging us right before a big shit. 

Haha. 

Yeah I looked into the NWA. There are thirty promotions now, mostly situated in Texas and the American South. Non of it's great, but promotions you may enjoy are NWA SAW, Fusion, CIW (which is also called powerbomb championship wrestling) Smokey Mountain and Ring Warriors. 

Pro Wrestling Ulster's website freezes my computer so be careful if you get on there. 

I'm checking out All Wrestling Organization from Isreal. What a find, Draggy! So cool to see Pro Wrestling alive in that part of the world. It also fits the criteria of the Other Wrestling TV thread so I slapped it in there. MIght take me a while to get through the whole show, I'm on a real Canadian Wrestling's Elite kick. 

I'm still working my way through all your recommendations. Haven't forgotten about it, just been busy.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

I found an interesting playlist of a guy named Joshua Howard
youtube.com/channel/UCQy_j8_nQ5wINV0sPdet2pQ
There are listed so many complete PPVs from ECW DDT, Arsion, SFL and many others. I'd like to say this is a "must see" (sorry, Miz^^)


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

And it's going on... some further youtube channels:
Lucha Libre QUITO (Ecuador) - shows several matches from there
DPWtv (Denmark) - has so far 15 Episodes of Danish Pro Wrestling
Conway County Wrestling (4 Episodes)
PWRtv Independent Pro Wrestling Action (4 Episodes)
A Guy named "Bruno Bernasconi" shows several episodes of "Lucha Libre Venezolana" (=Venezuela - each Ep. about 1 hour)


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> And it's going on... some further youtube channels:
> Lucha Libre QUITO (Ecuador) - shows several matches from there
> DPWtv (Denmark) - has so far 15 Episodes of Danish Pro Wrestling
> Conway County Wrestling (4 Episodes)
> ...


My Ecuadorian heritage demands I check out Lucha Libre Quito. What a great name too. 

I'll check these out man.

I really like that promotion DDT. Have no fucking idea what's going on but I love it. 

Japan ... BEST (COUNTRY) IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's called WAR now. Wrestling Alliance Revolution de Ecuador. 

Very cool show broken into two parts.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

I think, WAR is the name of the promotion, "Lucha Libre del Ecuador" is their definition and their YouTube Channel. On their homepage you find both names.... 
http://www.war.ec/


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

So now that I have more posts, I can forward you a lot of the former channels, no more need for you to research:

Sweden
GBG (Goeteborg Wrestling) http://www.youtube.com/user/gbgwrestlingchannel?feature=watch
SWS (Svensk Wrestling Syd) http://www.youtube.com/user/Wrestlingpalatset/videos
STHLM (Stockholm Wrestling) http://www.youtube.com/user/sthlmwrestling

Italy
ICW (Italian Championship Wrestling ) http://www.youtube.com/user/ICWitalianwrestling?feature=chclk
IWS (Italian Wrestling Superstar) http://www.youtube.com/wrestlingsuperstar
XIW (Xtreme Italian Wrestling) http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQArUEKsl72S0IiNL_19gwZT0GGB4JQ0O

Netherlands
PWH (Pro Wrestling Holland) http://www.youtube.com/user/ColtNL
DPW (Dutch Pro Wrestling) http://www.youtube.com/user/dutchprowrestling 

Portugal
Wrestling Portugal http://www.youtube.com/WrestlingPortugal

Finland
FCF (Fight Club Finland) http://www.youtube.com/fightclubfinland

Hungary
HCW (Hungarian Championship Wrestling) http://www.youtube.com/hcwhungary

Norway
NEW (Norsk Elite Wrestling) http://www.youtube.com/norskelitewrestling
NWF (Norsk Wrestling Forbund) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dScmGpAgtlo (this is the first episode, it is easier to get them by their own site: http://www.wrestling.no/webtv/

Ireland
PWU (Pro Wrestling Ulster) http://www.youtube.com/PWULive

Swiss
SCW (Swiss Championship Wrestling) http://www.youtube.com/user/SCW4Free?feature=watch

Israel
AWO (All Wrestling Organization) http://www.youtube.com/user/TheAWOWRESTLING

Chile
CLL (Chile Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/ChileLuchaLibre

Brasil
BWF (Brazilian Wrestling Federation) http://www.youtube.com/BWFBrazil

Dominican Republic
DWE (Dominican Wrestling Entertainment) http://www.youtube.com/user/ricocasanova/videos

Peru
LWA Peru http://www.youtube.com/user/LWAperu


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> I think, WAR is the name of the promotion, "Lucha Libre del Ecuador" is their definition and their YouTube Channel. On their homepage you find both names....
> http://www.war.ec/


It's a kick ass website too.

I think Lucha Libre Ecuador is just their description.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> So now that I have more posts, I can forward you a lot of the former channels, no more need for you to research:


Yeah, it's just like I thought. some kind of regional lock because now that I have those links, I could get to the Italian promotions that I couldn't get to before. 

I got to their youtube pages previously but didn't get those episodes. I'll definitely be adding them to the list, thanks.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn, I really liked PWR in Michigan but they're defunct apparently. Sucks. Great commentary. Small, crappy production, but at the same time, a really cool production.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

As I am still on the hunt for promotions, I will add some more channels  Actually I am very hot on Lucha Libre if it is not from Mexico. Simply to see something else.... let's start with some more:

Chile
VLL (Valparaiso Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/VLLCrash
ALL (Arica Lucha Libre) 
FLl (Full Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/FULLVideosOficiales
MLL (Max Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/MAXluchalibre
NSF Full Lucha Libre 
GLL (Generacion Lucha Libre) - They have two channels: http://www.youtube.com/user/generacionchile2011 / http://www.youtube.com/user/GLLChileOficial
FLL (Fenix Rebelion Lucha Libre) Also two channels: http://www.youtube.com/user/fnxrebelion / http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMishelox
RLL (Revolucion Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/RLLoficial/about
MCL (Maximo Combate de Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/MCLvideos
NAG (Nueva Alianza Guerrera) http://www.youtube.com/user/NuevaAlianzaGuerrera
XNL (Xplosion Nacional de Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/Xplosionll
ASL (Accion Sin Limite) http://www.youtube.com/user/ASLWrestling


Mostly they show "only" matches, but promotions like e. g. NAG, ASL or VLL show full events, the first two in one file, VLL in seperate videos for every match. It is shocking two watch WHERE they sometimes have to wrestle. Dirty old factory halls.....

Let's see if I will find out more about the wrestling in Panama, Ecuador, Venezuela, Uruguay.... Ecaudor sells DVD's (with the presence of Sabu - is there any country in the world where Sabu didn't wrestle?). I am just wating for an answer how to order them


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVdfAdAxWpWFPMzFN6KeIeQ

Mine I created FAnmade Promo


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't really find anything serielized from Norway. 

Good to see the Italian Promotion on TV over there. TV still trumps the internet in terms of exposure. Hope things go well for that organization.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

try norway this way:
http://www.wrestling.no/webtv/


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> try norway this way:
> http://www.wrestling.no/webtv/


Thanks bro, that worked. Different Youtube channel than what I was linked to on their website. Weird. 

I linked the TV section of the site in the other wrestling tv show thread. Got quite a bit of backlog going on there. A lot of unranked promotions.


----------



## cenation14 (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone got old WWF shows 1996-2003? Whole episodes.

Also would like to see WCW 1996-2001.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

Back to Europe.... I just found Swiss Power Wrestling (french commentary)
http://www.youtube.com/user/spwofficiel

This is the "head" organisation for four companies:
AWF - American Wrestling Fribourg
GWA - Geneva Wrestlign Organisation
HWA - Helvetic Wrestling Organisation
WWA - Wallis Wrestling Organisation

They are very young promotions but those kids seem that they know what to do. You can see complete events there but splitted into separate matches.

When I talked with them on facebook they were happy that someone outside Swiss is interested in them. Well, my next plan is to make such promotions more popular. There should be so much more PR for all those awesome indies as I am quite sure that most of the world even doesn't know that they exist. As I am in cooperation with two big databases, I am so often shocked that a lot of the companies I found so far they don't have. It is neccessary that this changes ;-)


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

It became a little bit silent here.... but I found something else which might be more than crazy: Could you imagine Spider-Man in the Green? Green Arrow? The Kingpin? Or Super Mario? This promotion from Florida (FSCW) is really entertaining.... two different steries with full episodes on their youtube-channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/floridasupercon


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

RoosterSmith said:


> I am not hating metro pro wrestling.
> 
> Check it out ya'll...
> 
> ...


Ill check them out thanks Rooster.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmadrag said:


> It became a little bit silent here.... but I found something else which might be more than crazy: Could you imagine Spider-Man in the Green? Green Arrow? The Kingpin? Or Super Mario? This promotion from Florida (FSCW) is really entertaining.... two different steries with full episodes on their youtube-channel:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/floridasupercon


Man, that sounds awesome. Will look into it. 





CZWRUBE said:


> Ill check them out thanks Rooster.


That's a really old post, bro. I'm still big on Metro Pro but they've temporarily ceased operations. 

Supposedly they'll be coming back in the not to distant future though, as Metro Pro has been picked as part of the United Wrestling Network, a new governing body similar to the NWA. 

Not sure if that'll work out but they're off tv for now. Although the last of their episodes haven't been posted on youtube yet.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally I got to a Polish promotion name "Do Or Die Wrestling" (DDW)
http://ddwwrestling.pl/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=105&Itemid=104&lang=en
This is the english version of their site, where you only can find the first 3 Episodes (=Odcinek) of their TV-Show. In the Polish version you find 9 so far. I had regional problems but was able to watch them by proxytube.

And a little bit of Denmark: Dansk Pro Wrestling (DPW)
http://www.youtube.com/user/pwltv/videos
Here you can find several complete episodes of "DPWtv". This promotion had Chris Masters for a while. The promotion has an own youtube-channel, too, but there are very less videos. I don't know, why 
and additionally: Wrestling Denmark (WDK)
http://www.youtube.com/user/WDKWrestling/videos
at least 4 episoes of WDK


----------



## milkman7 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know if any of these were already listed or not.

HereComesTheAx - Tons of stuff. Lots of older indie shows.

JetlagAgain - Mainly shoot style and Euro matches.

Budd Clark - Lots of classic wrestling here. Complete episodes of Memphis wrestling. Some stuff from Portland. Loads of 80s stuff.


----------



## UKNOW PRO (Dec 18, 2013)

For some South Florida INDY action check out...
THEUKNOWPRO


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

And one more I found which is absolutely UNBELIEVABLE! 101 Matches from the 50's & 60's from the Chicago Film Archive. Quality is awesome and it's very interesting to watch how they did it in the past.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWXxP_rvXryBPpjIw7Dl9Tg


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Magmadrag said:


> And one more I found which is absolutely UNBELIEVABLE! 101 Matches from the 50's & 60's from the Chicago Film Archive. Quality is awesome and it's very interesting to watch how they did it in the past.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWXxP_rvXryBPpjIw7Dl9Tg


Looks very cool, Thanks for finding that Channel and posting it.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

And.... in the meantime I already did covers for this set  (Best DVD-Quality got with ConvertXtoDVD)
Curious? Take a look here:
http://wrestlingcovers.weebly.com/fke.html


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Those covers are fantastic. Wish I were good at doing those. Someone I know put all those matches on dvd, using same method.


----------



## Magmadrag (Sep 26, 2013)

For covers there are several sites like mine. And doint things like those on DVD is easier than ever, using a software namend ConvertXToDVD.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Magmadrag said:


> As I am still on the hunt for promotions, I will add some more channels  Actually I am very hot on Lucha Libre if it is not from Mexico. Simply to see something else.... let's start with some more:
> 
> Chile
> VLL (Valparaiso Lucha Libre) http://www.youtube.com/user/VLLCrash
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

I you like wrestling video games, WWE 2K15 coverage, ROH, TNA, NJPW concepts then:

http://www.youtube.com/elementgames


----------

